# C&C 3: Kanes Rache



## Masher (30. März 2008)

Sobald ich das oben erwähnte Game installieren will kommt folgende Fehlermeldung:


----------



## Brzeczek (31. März 2008)

Installiere es mal wo anders z.b   D:Games oder so....


Aber am besten Installierst du es gar nicht, du verpasst nämlich nichts ^^ ich habe schon ein Sameltheard aufgemacht, der könnte für dich interessant sein


----------



## Masher (31. März 2008)

loL das zeigst du mir das du ein Game auf die eigene Game DVD in Laufwerk: D installierst...^^
Andere Hdds hab ich nicht zur Verfügung....und wieso verpass ich nichts? Hat jm einen anderen Lösungsvorschlag?


----------



## Brzeczek (31. März 2008)

Destructor12 schrieb:


> loL das zeigst du mir das du ein Game auf die eigene Game DVD in Laufwerk: D installierst...^^
> Andere Hdds hab ich nicht zur Verfügung....und wieso verpass ich nichts? Hat jm einen anderen Lösungsvorschlag?




Kann ich ja nicht wissen das das dein DVD Laufwerk ist aber du könntest ja z.b C:\Games\cundc machen oder was anderes. Hast du genug Speicher frei ? Bereinige mal dein Laufwerk (Temp) !!


die Kampanie ist recht gut, nur so wie es aussieht ist der Multiplayer Modus fürn Arsch, aber das Teste ich selber nochmal....


----------



## Masher (31. März 2008)

Speicher ist genug frei...Bereingt ist es...ich versuch mal einfach den dateinamen zu ändern bzw. es woanders hin zu speichern...mfg


----------



## Masher (31. März 2008)

Problem besteht noch immer....-.-


----------



## Brzeczek (31. März 2008)

Destructor12 schrieb:


> Problem besteht noch immer....-.-







Aber die Datei die da genant wird, gibt es die überhabt zum zeit punkt der Installation ? 

Las dir mal die Datei von jemand anders Schicken und füge sie dort in Ordner ein. Wenn du niemand anderen kennst, der das machen könnte erkläre, ich mich für bereit dich in ICQ zu adden


----------



## Masher (31. März 2008)

Es liegt wahrscheinlich daran, das die DVD etwas zerkratzt ist, da ich die Datei auch nicht "manuell" aus dem Rar-Archiv rausbekomme---"Archiv ist beschädigt"....werde mir die Datei von einem Freund morgen besorgen....danke trotzdem...mfg


----------



## Element009 (2. April 2008)

joa wäre sinnvoll


----------



## nfsgame (28. April 2008)

Takte mal den Prozessor runter auf standart. Bei meinem alten System wars nämlich so: Übertaktet=fehler bei Spieleinstallationen (Datei CRC fehler, dx wird nicht installiert,...) vll hilfts


----------



## ForgottenRealm (29. April 2008)

Hi 

Ich würds auch mal mit nem Memtest versuchen.

An sonsten mal nen anderes DVD-Laufwerk ausprobieren.


----------

